# St Gerard's Hospital, Coleshill - December 2012



## shatners (Dec 18, 2012)

Well... the good lady is having baby number three on boxing day so making good while I can, explore number five for December was a fantastic visit to St Gerard's Orthopaedic and TB Hospital. A very atmospheric place with lots of original bits and bobs in a nice preserved state, far more to see than I was expecting and looking forward to having a mooch around the rest of the site in the hear future.

Someone appears to be living in the kitchen area, sleeping bag and a flask so Doras beware!

Thanks for looking

*History *

Father Hudson was a parish priest. He was assigned as secretary and administrator for The Birmingham Diocesan Rescue Society for the protection of homeless and friendless Catholic children. Created when poverty, deprivation and child labour was strife in 1902. St Gerald's Hospital was built as an expansion for St Edwards boys and Catholic children from the diocese and workhouse hospitals. 










































































































Thanks for looking, there's a few more pictures on my site... Mat


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 18, 2012)

oh wow. these are utterly amazing shots, loved every one of them! thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Dec 18, 2012)

Mate,thats a belter!...spot on,with great shots as usual...


----------



## Ratters (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely mate  Top work


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunning shots!

I had totally forgotten about this place, thanks to your shots, its back in the frame and heading up the list!


----------



## mookster (Dec 18, 2012)

Great shots, definitely the best I've seen from here in a long time.


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 18, 2012)

Amazing shots mate. Lovely and crisp.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

ZerO81 said:


> Stunning shots!
> 
> I had totally forgotten about this place, thanks to your shots, its back in the frame and heading up the list!



what he said ^^^^


----------



## shatners (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate the comments... fully expected it to be trashed as the last report I saw was a good six months ago but the only thing that seems to be destroying the place is the rotten roof caving in lol!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 19, 2012)

wow! so good to see this again, and the pics are just brilliant!thankyou


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 19, 2012)

Simply the best shots that I have seen of this place! Cheers for posting them up


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 19, 2012)

Just to echo what others have said: absolutely stunning photography, just fantastic! Cheers for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 19, 2012)

Blown away with your shots , excellent stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 19, 2012)

Amazing not trashed to badly and loads to see,great photos.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful images of a great looking place thanks for sharing .


----------



## a_little_feisty (Dec 19, 2012)

Simply stunning shots!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 19, 2012)

*Nice to see the ole girl again!
Lurvely pix..*


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 19, 2012)

what camera/lens combo did you use and what processing tweaks did you make ?

superb photos sir


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 19, 2012)

looks like an amazing place


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 19, 2012)

that place looks great, loving the pics, well done


----------



## shatners (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for the feedback... really appreciate it, has anyone done the rest of the orphanage, is it worth a drive back over?

@Judderman All listed here http://urbecks.com/#/me-and-my-kit only difference was for the close ups instead of my usual 50mm 1.8 I was using one of my dads old AE-1 lenses, a 35mm f1.4, its an old FD fitting with an adaptor so no autofocus but its a cracking piece of glass. Not much in the way of post process apart from cropping and a bit of brightness/contrast tweaking in Adobe RAW.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 19, 2012)

Amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Dec 19, 2012)

To think that someone may be living there stuns me, those shots you've posted are great. What are those stains in the bath tub? Or would I rather not know?!


----------



## mookster (Dec 20, 2012)

shatners said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback... really appreciate it, has anyone done the rest of the orphanage, is it worth a drive back over?
> .



The main St. Edward's Boys Home is a pretty decent place, the care home isn't so great though


----------



## UrbexMami (Dec 20, 2012)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 24, 2012)

shatners said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback... really appreciate it, has anyone done the rest of the orphanage, is it worth a drive back over?




Made the journey up from London today, couldn't find an entry point, shame because I really wanted to visit after seeing your shots, just got some external shots of the home for boys. I shall send you a PM.


----------



## Rolleroy (Dec 25, 2012)

thank you, amazing shots capture the atmosphere sucinctly.


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Dec 25, 2012)

Amazing pics


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2012)

These pics are stunning! Great to see this place again. Hope your good lady and the baby doing well


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 27, 2012)

cant believe we spent 4 hours driving to get within a hundred yards of here and failed to spot it!!!!!!!


----------



## shatners (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you all... very kind 

Baby landed safe and sound yesterday thanks Sshhhh and doing well... believe it or not from the maternity ward I'm overlooking the old Mansfield hospital, literally 20 feet away, which is about to be demolished oooo, the temptation and very handy for A&E if it all goes wrong lol but I'm pretty sure my wife would kill me!

SweatPea, sent Dan a few pointers by PM... hopefully help you track the right bit down if you head there again.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Dec 27, 2012)

Inspired by the shots in this report, made the trip up today and wasn't disappointed! Also covered the boys home and the care home, but the hospital was by far the best. Thanks for the inspiration and congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## MCrosbie (Dec 28, 2012)

Grate shots, and such a cool place. visited a while back, but we sadly missed the TB part and ended up going round the other buildings on site. luckily we got out just as a guy  with a black 4x4 stopped to have a word or two with us!


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 28, 2012)

shatners said:


> Thank you all... very kind
> 
> Baby landed safe and sound yesterday thanks Sshhhh and doing well... believe it or not from the maternity ward I'm overlooking the old Mansfield hospital, literally 20 feet away, which is about to be demolished oooo, the temptation and very handy for A&E if it all goes wrong lol but I'm pretty sure my wife would kill me!
> 
> SweatPea, sent Dan a few pointers by PM... hopefully help you track the right bit down if you head there again.



thanks shatners ill drive next time MRdan is to slow glad to hear baby is well


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

The photographs are brilliant - what camera are you using?


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

shatners said:


> Thank you all... very kind
> 
> Baby landed safe and sound yesterday thanks Sshhhh and doing well... believe it or not from the maternity ward I'm overlooking the old Mansfield hospital, literally 20 feet away, which is about to be demolished oooo, the temptation and very handy for A&E if it all goes wrong lol but I'm pretty sure my wife would kill me!
> 
> SweatPea, sent Dan a few pointers by PM... hopefully help you track the right bit down if you head there again.



Congratulations mate! But go on, take a sneaky look at Mansfield before it's too late.



sweet pea said:


> thanks shatners ill drive next time MRdan is to slow glad to hear baby is well



Too slow?!
What part of that journey was too slow?!


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't say id want to sleep their, love the old film camera. 

looks like the bath has been bleeding?


----------

